# How to get "right to abode" in Canada?!!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all,
My husband is a US citizen and our children and I have dual nationality (US/UK). We currently live in Oregon, but have only been back (from living in France and England) about 8 months and we REALLY want to move. Life in the US is tough (for us...for many).
My husband has a job offer that will require some travel, but is mostly based from home and the company is based in Tennesse. 
We have been drawn to the possibility of trying to move to Quebec in order to carry on with the bilingual (French/English) education our daughters' have had here (and in France). 
I would be looking for part-time work in Canada and for the first year (at least) my husband would be working for the US based company.
What are our chances for getting permanent visas (is that the right term?) to live and work (in my case) in Canada?
I have a BA in French and Spanish and my husband has a BA in journalism (but he speaks French as well).
I would love any tips or advice anyone has to offer!!
Cheers,
Beth


----------

